# Games you love that barely anyone remembers/plays anymore.



## Le Ham (Jun 7, 2015)

Lol I'm bad at starting threads, they never catch on
If you have one you don't think anyone knows, you could offer a description of what the game is.

For me, Warioware D.I.Y. on the DS and Go Vacation for the Wii.
*D.I.Y.* is basically a combination of typical Warioware stuff and Mario Paint. Within certain limits, you can make your own minigames, tidbits of music (called "Records"), and 4-panel comic strips. I spend my time on it with the record function because it's interesting to play with.

*Go Vacation* is like Wii Resort with anime-esque characters who have their own customizable "villas." It's like Wii Ski, but expanded tenfold. You play a bunch of games, do quests for people, travel around looking for hidden things, and in the process you get achievements and "keys" which you can spend on house furniture sets and exteriors. They also go towards unlocking special clothes for your character, and there are tons of easter eggs. You can ride different vehicles that you can do stunts with, have a dog follow you around, have other characters as well as Miis follow you around, it's addictive and it would be perfect if only there was an online multiplayer function.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 7, 2015)

Tank 1990/Battle City. I used to have it some some hack cartridge I bought ages ago.. don't think I have but it's a fun tank game, can be annoying as hell sometimes.


----------



## Tao (Jun 7, 2015)

Mischief Makers on the N64. I'm pretty sure it was never popular or well known and it definitely isn't now, I'm pretty much the only person who ever mentions it. It was just a pretty fun platformer with some weird characters.


----------



## lars708 (Jun 7, 2015)

ChooChooMuffin said:


> Lol I'm bad at starting threads, they never catch on
> If you have one you don't think anyone knows, you could offer a description of what the game is.
> 
> For me, Warioware D.I.Y. on the DS and Go Vacation for the Wii.
> ...



Wario Ware D.I.Y. was my life for about a year! It was so fun creating your own games and showing them off to others! Especially when they are like WHOA HOW DID U DO DIS!? Also i like a Spongebob game on the Gamecube a lot... can anybody name some gc Spongebob games because i only know the Dutch name of it.


----------



## Trio4meo (Jun 7, 2015)

OMG there was this wario game i had on the ds and it was great, i forgot what it was called but you like have to do stuff and then it gets faster and you like have three lives, it had a great story line and at the beginning wario, finds a ds i think after going to a dentist appointment cuz he had too much cake and his teeth is ratchet. But yh it was real good ^^


----------



## lars708 (Jun 7, 2015)

Trio4meo said:


> OMG there was this wario game i had on the ds and it was great, i forgot what it was called but you like have to do stuff and then it gets faster and you like have three lives, it had a great story line and at the beginning wario, finds a ds i think after going to a dentist appointment cuz he had too much cake and his teeth is ratchet. But yh it was real good ^^



That is Wario Ware Touched, my sister still plays that game a lot!


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 7, 2015)

lars708 said:


> Wario Ware D.I.Y. was my life for about a year! It was so fun creating your own games and showing them off to others! Especially when they are like WHOA HOW DID U DO DIS!? Also i like a Spongebob game on the Gamecube a lot... can anybody name some gc Spongebob games because i only know the Dutch name of it.



Battle for Bikini Bottom, Revenge of the Flying Dutchman, The SpongeBob SquarePants Movie, Lights, Camera, Pants!, Creature from the Krusty Krab?

Here is a list of all of them, however.

http://spongebob.wikia.com/wiki/List_of_games


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Jun 7, 2015)

Noiru said:


> Battle for Bikini Bottom, Revenge of the Flying Dutchman, The SpongeBob SquarePants Movie, Lights, Camera, Pants!, Creature from the Krusty Krab?
> 
> Here is a list of all of them, however.
> 
> http://spongebob.wikia.com/wiki/List_of_games


I know all of those games.

What about Rugrats: Royal Ransom?


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 7, 2015)

It was for lars since he needed english names of the games 

Oh my god rugrats.. creepiest children's show ever


----------



## Spongebob (Jun 7, 2015)

Noiru said:


> Battle for Bikini Bottom, Revenge of the Flying Dutchman, The SpongeBob SquarePants Movie, Lights, Camera, Pants!, Creature from the Krusty Krab?
> 
> Here is a list of all of them, however.
> 
> http://spongebob.wikia.com/wiki/List_of_games


----------



## lars708 (Jun 7, 2015)

Noiru said:


> Battle for Bikini Bottom, Revenge of the Flying Dutchman, The SpongeBob SquarePants Movie, Lights, Camera, Pants!, Creature from the Krusty Krab?
> 
> Here is a list of all of them, however.
> 
> http://spongebob.wikia.com/wiki/List_of_games



The SpongeBob SquarePants Movie, Lights, Camera, Pants! This one i guess! You have to do good in several mini games and become a movie star or something, i never cared about the story tho, i always played the mini games because they were so fun!


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Jun 7, 2015)

lars708 said:


> The SpongeBob SquarePants Movie, Lights, Camera, Pants! This one i guess! You have to do good in several mini games and become a movie star or something, i never cared about the story tho, i always played the mini games because they were so fun!


Stupid Order Up! CPU's win every time! I always liked Machine Breakdown (I think its called that) That unicycle minigame (The one where you do tricks), and some others.


----------



## lars708 (Jun 7, 2015)

Paperboy012305 said:


> Stupid Order Up! CPU's win every time! I always liked Machine Breakdown (I think its called that) That unicycle minigame (The one where you do tricks), and some others.



Is the machine breakdown the one where the power cuts off and you gotta get it working constantly? The bike one is good too but i like the race mini game and the one where you have to hover trough the volley ball nets the most!


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 7, 2015)

lars708 said:


> The SpongeBob SquarePants Movie, Lights, Camera, Pants! This one i guess! You have to do good in several mini games and become a movie star or something, i never cared about the story tho, i always played the mini games because they were so fun!



Glad you found it, hopefully.  Talking about more obscure piece, I remember this disk/MS-DOS game.. it was pretty educational but I remember maths with seahorses and shrimps on billboards and some penguin fishing game. I've been trying to look all over databases but I haven't found it since, nor have I found the original disk it was on (I think my cousins have it)... It was loads of fun back in the 90s I tell you.


----------



## lars708 (Jun 7, 2015)

Noiru said:


> Glad you found it, hopefully.  Talking about more obscure piece, I remember this disk/MS-DOS game.. it was pretty educational but I remember maths with seahorses and shrimps on billboards and some penguin fishing game. I've been trying to look all over databases but I haven't found it since, nor have I found the original disk it was on (I think my cousins have it)... It was loads of fun back in the 90s I tell you.



Ohh that sounds like a situation i have with an old game!


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 7, 2015)

Yeah I hate when you can't find. Most of the times the games are pretty known but this seems to be either waaaay to obscure or released in a limited are (Sweden, Scandinavia maybe?) or it's just me who remembers too little.

Anyways, to get back on topic. Super Mario Land games for Gameboy. I currently only own the second one (6 Golden Coins) and while it is pretty easy (except for the last stage where you encounter the boss) it's loads of fun. I remember the first time I beat the last bosses (Star zone and Wario) I felt proud


----------



## lars708 (Jun 7, 2015)

Noiru said:


> Yeah I hate when you can't find. Most of the times the games are pretty known but this seems to be either waaaay to obscure or released in a limited are (Sweden, Scandinavia maybe?) or it's just me who remembers too little.
> 
> Anyways, to get back on topic. Super Mario Land games for Gameboy. I currently only own the second one (6 Golden Coins) and while it is pretty easy (except for the last stage where you encounter the boss) it's loads of fun. I remember the first time I beat the last bosses (Star zone and Wario) I felt proud



I JUST CAN NOT BEAT WARIO OMFGGG


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 7, 2015)

lars708 said:


> I JUST CAN NOT BEAT WARIO OMFGGG



I did th a few times in the game but unless you set the easy mode or get lucky with power-ups I understand. IMO the stage itself are more annoying than Wario; if you know his movement/shooting pattern you can avoid it. Star zone boss were harder for me (the spaceship dude).


----------



## Pharaoh (Jun 7, 2015)

There was a really neat game I played when I was really little for the PC, and I'm wondering if anyone remembers it. Mixed Up Mother Goose! 






You had to go around and fix all the fairy tale characters' stories by giving them the items they needed to make their story work. I played it a lot, it was very fun and relaxing.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 7, 2015)

Arkanoid, specifically the MS-DOS version. It was the best version of all the copies and versions that was out back then and I still kinda miss playing it a lot. 

Also, unless you are the same age or older than me I hardly see people mention it...


----------



## Trio4meo (Jun 7, 2015)

Oh yeah I forgot CHOCOBO DUNGEON WAS MA S***
My gwad that game was amazing but then my Wii broke and I couldn't be asked to start all over again, DAYUM I got so far in the game, shame I never finished it but who knows maybe I'll go back to playing when I'm SUPER BORED


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 7, 2015)

Wario Land 3. It's one of the best and underrated platforms games for the whole Gameboy family, in my opinion.


----------



## pokedude729 (Jun 7, 2015)

De Blob for me.


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Jun 7, 2015)

Rakuga Kids, Legendary Starfy, Flipnote Studio (not really a game, not really a story), Kirby's Dream Land 3 (and 64)...


----------



## lars708 (Jun 7, 2015)

Oh btw i used to play a really old Mickey Mouse game, i remember making soup with a machine to cure Pluto the dog of his cold! And then after unlocking the next area i always got into the candy store to talk with the cashier... or i went to some odd cafe thingy where i would make sandwiches. Anyone know the name of this game? I again only know the dutch name of it.... It IS a PC game but it might be on N64 too because it features 3D just like how a Winnie The Pooh game did which released around the same time for PC and N64. LOVED THAT ONE TOO BTW!


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Jun 7, 2015)

lars708 said:


> Is the machine breakdown the one where the power cuts off and you gotta get it working constantly? The bike one is good too but i like the race mini game and the one where you have to hover trough the volley ball nets the most!


Yes, that's the one. I always knew the right tricks to get high points. Oh yes, that's a good one.


----------



## Le Ham (Jun 8, 2015)

pokedude729 said:


> De Blob for me.



We have that and my brother still plays it every so often. 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Captain Crazy Chicken said:


> Rakuga Kids, Legendary Starfy, Flipnote Studio (not really a game, not really a story), Kirby's Dream Land 3 (and 64)...



STARFYYYYYYY <3 my brother had that game and it looked like a sealife adaptation of Kirby
Also Flipnote was amazing until I realized how bad I am at animation


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jun 8, 2015)

Frogger, that was my first game ever and it was my JAM


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 8, 2015)

Captain Crazy Chicken said:


> Rakuga Kids, Legendary Starfy, Flipnote Studio (not really a game, not really a story), Kirby's Dream Land 3 (and 64)...



Kirby for the N64... awwyis I remember that.

Also, that Tetris game for N64. Potato mode ftw


----------



## lars708 (Jun 8, 2015)

Noiru said:


> Kirby for the N64... awwyis I remember that.
> 
> Also, that Tetris game for N64. Potato mode ftw



THERE WAS A TETRIS GAME FOR N64? I really did not know that whoa...


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 8, 2015)

lars708 said:


> THERE WAS A TETRIS GAME FOR N64? I really did not know that whoa...



yea

http://www.gamefaqs.com/n64/198976-the-new-tetris/images

this one so fun


----------



## lars708 (Jun 8, 2015)

Noiru said:


> yea
> 
> http://www.gamefaqs.com/n64/198976-the-new-tetris/images
> 
> this one so fun



It really looks like a game that isn't finished actually xD But maybe i should play it first.


----------



## Andi (Jun 8, 2015)

Zoo tycoon 2 was/is my jam.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 8, 2015)

lars708 said:


> It really looks like a game that isn't finished actually xD But maybe i should play it first.



yes you should.. it probably looks like that because it's kinda simple with certain things you can build as well.

it's the best tetris not counting ******* tetris xD


----------



## lars708 (Jun 8, 2015)

Noiru said:


> yes you should.. it probably looks like that because it's kinda simple with certain things you can build as well.
> 
> it's the best tetris not counting ******* tetris xD



Ohh okay i will try to emulate it or something


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 8, 2015)

yeah do that i think i did once but i prefer real life consoles for console games.. i dont really like playing them on computers


have fun


----------



## puppy (Jun 8, 2015)

some frogger game for the gamecube


----------



## Rosie :) (Jun 8, 2015)

Rune factory 4


----------



## Lady Timpani (Jun 8, 2015)

999's a great game that I rarely see people talk about. Same with the Trauma Center series, which even Atlus has forgotten lol.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 8, 2015)

Lady Timpani said:


> 999's a great game that I rarely see people talk about. Same with the Trauma Center series, which even Atlus has forgotten lol.



Trauma center is great... but yeah Atlus got pretty bad nowadays because some of their bad distro I guess :/


----------



## Kuroh (Jun 11, 2015)

I still love playing Sonic Shuffle, but for some reason hardly anyone has even heard of it


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 11, 2015)

umeiko said:


> I still love playing Sonic Shuffle, but for some reason hardly anyone has even heard of it



omggg i love that game so much mario party for adults <3


----------



## PlasmaPower (Jun 11, 2015)

Wasn't Sonic Shuffle the 2nd most mediocre party game ever (The first being Mary-Kate & Ashley Sweet 16 License to Drive)?


----------



## Kuroh (Jun 11, 2015)

Noiru said:


> omggg i love that game so much mario party for adults <3


Yeah!! It's pretty hard to collect everything for Sonic's Room, I've had the game for over ten years and there's still a few Mini Events/plushies that I haven't even collected yet.


PlasmaPower said:


> Wasn't Sonic Shuffle the 2nd most mediocre party game ever (The first being Mary-Kate & Ashley Sweet 16 License to Drive)?


No way, it's super intense if you're playing against someone who's good at the game (or CPUs on Hard, but it's not as fun) Especially when they keep paying Void to steal your Precious Stones with the roulette lmao. Have you ever played the game though?


----------



## Brad (Jun 11, 2015)

Call of Duty: Advanced Warfare


----------



## Nuclear Bingo (Jun 12, 2015)

Rampage World Tour is still one of my favorite games to this day. It's hard to find other people still playing  Left 4 Dead and Left 4 Dead 2 online.


----------



## Beige (Jun 12, 2015)

I'll say Black and White 2. It's been one of my favourites for years and years now, and the reason no one seems to remember it is because everyone thinks i'm talking about the pokemon game if i mention it hehe


----------



## Nay (Jun 12, 2015)

Beige said:


> I'll say Black and White 2. It's been one of my favourites for years and years now, and the reason no one seems to remember it is because everyone thinks i'm talking about the pokemon game if i mention it hehe



I USED TO LUV THE BLACK & WHITE GAMES... i cant believe someone else knows about them tbh. I just played the first one but I always wanted to try the second one too, I heard it was better than the first or something??


----------



## Beige (Jun 12, 2015)

Nay said:


> I USED TO LUV THE BLACK & WHITE GAMES... i cant believe someone else knows about them tbh. I just played the first one but I always wanted to try the second one too, I heard it was better than the first or something??



I only ever played the second 1 when i was a kid but i've replayed it A LOT!! (it's one of the only games i've ever finished) my bro played the first and said it was better in some ways but worse ina  lot of others. the second is soooo amazing and funny it's just so upsetting to me that they're never gunna' continue the series!


----------



## Cynicmatic Matt (Jun 12, 2015)

I'd say Cartoon Network Racing on PS2.  I found it to be quite fun even though it was kind of a rip off of Mario Kart Double Dash.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 12, 2015)

Beige said:


> I'll say Black and White 2. It's been one of my favourites for years and years now, and the reason no one seems to remember it is because everyone thinks i'm talking about the pokemon game if i mention it hehe



Nah I know that computer game, it's really good


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Jun 14, 2015)

I forgot one honorable mention.

THE DOG Island.

I've only ever seen the Game Grumps play it up to Yi Lu, but it only makes me curious.


----------



## goatling (Jun 21, 2015)

Captain Crazy Chicken said:


> I forgot one honorable mention.
> 
> THE DOG Island.
> 
> I've only ever seen the Game Grumps play it up to Yi Lu, but it only makes me curious.



I saw GG play it too, I honestly don't know how to feel about it. Mostly I'm just intrigued by it. 

I don't know how popular it was, but I loved "We Ski & Snowboard" for the Wii and I would play it for hours. Also, "Chip's Challenge," mostly because I have a lot of great memories playing it with my brother together. This is quite an old one, but again I don't know how popular it might be, but I've only seen it referenced to once online after years since playing it.


----------



## Mega_Cabbage (Jun 21, 2015)

Freddi Fish, Putt-Putt, Spy Fox, and Pajama Sam were my childhood.


----------



## Kenshingumi (Jun 21, 2015)

Bubble..... Bobble?


----------



## Bowie (Jun 21, 2015)

Portal 2. You'd be surprised how hard it is to find somebody to play with.


----------



## pokedude729 (Jun 22, 2015)

Mega_Cabbage said:


> Freddi Fish, Putt-Putt, Spy Fox, and Pajama Sam were my childhood.



Same here!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Bowie said:


> Portal 2. You'd be surprised how hard it is to find somebody to play with.



Yeah, the co-op scene serms to be pretty sparse.


----------



## Yui Z (Jun 22, 2015)

The PS1 Spyro the Dragon games. I love them!! They're so colourful and pretty!!

I bought a Playstation along with the games all over again last year just so I could play them again.


----------



## abbydoll (Jun 24, 2015)

*~*RuneScape; nobody plays anymore because it went to s*it.
*~*Crash Bandicoot: Warped.
*~*MyStreet for the PS2. I've never heard anybody talk about this game. Thinking about it now, it was pretty lame, but my friend and I were addicted.
*~*Crazy Taxi.
*~*The Sims 1.
*~*Shadow of the Colossus.
*~*Katamari Damacy.


----------



## Rasha (Jun 24, 2015)

I really liked Digimon World 2 on the playstation. it was similar to pokemon mystery dungeon and is very addicting but the game doesn't really have the best rating and people say it's a very crappy rpg, even through it's not an rpg at all...


----------



## Prabha (Jun 24, 2015)

zwinky

- - - Post Merge - - -

Jk i hated zwinky


----------



## Quagsire. (Jun 25, 2015)

Mario Kart Wii, everyone's moved on to 3ds and WII U ;(


----------



## Esphas (Jun 25, 2015)

ty the tasmanian tiger for playstation


----------



## Flop (Jun 25, 2015)

There was this game called Kung Fu Chaos for the original Xbox that me and my friends used to play.  It is basically Smash Bros. with all the stages serving as sets for a 70's Kung Fu movie parody.  It was a freaking  madhouse of a game, and I miss spending time  with my old childhood friends playing it.


----------



## Tao (Jun 25, 2015)

Kenshingumi said:


> Bubble..... Bobble?




Bubble Bobble was awesome!


Nintendo need to stop screwing around with trashy Namco and their trashy Pacman reboots and get Taito to bring out a new Bubble Bobble!


----------



## Albuns (Jul 24, 2015)

Anyone here heard of a Browser MMORPG called Sacred Seasons? The community used to be good until the creators abandoned the project. Sacred Seasons 2 popped up a few years after, and after a few months got dumped by the devs cause they got bored apparently.


----------



## Twifairy (Jul 26, 2015)

Pokemon Ranger: Shadows of Almia! That was my first Pokemon game. Such a good story...


----------



## Earth Wolf-Howl (Jul 26, 2015)

I know it started off like this, but Okami. I played it for the first time about three years ago, and ever since, I can definitively say that it's my favourite game. However, if I brought it up, chances are that most people wouldn't have a _clue_ what I'm talking about. It's a pity, too- Okami's fantastic.


----------

